# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  HIT training to make my butt bigger??

## BrownGirl

Hi everyone!

For those who haven't been following my workout log, I've been doing a supersetting workout(Full body) for the past 5 weeks. I have 3 more weeks to go. So far I've been getting great results in most of my body. But one of the most important things for me is to get my butt to be a bit bigger and more tight. (Like Larissa Reis) As I've lost fat my butt's become a bit smaller...  :Frown:  After the next 3 weeks on this workout, I was contemplating doing a more strenuous HIT workout routine.

So my question is, do you guys think a HIT workout would help me build a bigger better looking butt? Or should I try different exercises that would isolate my glutes instead? 

I know that squats are great..I already do them on the Smith Machine. I also do SLDLs with a 50 lb barbell. I read that unless you're doing a heavier weight these will only give you a stretch so I'm probably going to increase the weight to 60lb today. Please don't laugh at my not so impressive weight! Keep in mind I'm only 95 lbs so I need to work up to doing a heavier weight than that... :Big Grin: 

Anyway....any help at all would be greatly appreciated!  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Ha ha, most girls actually want a smaller butt!!!

Are you doing any split squats? Have a glut machine at your gym?

As for HIIT, if you are sprinting all out for 60m or getting out the saddle on a bike with a really high level for about 10 secs at a time, they would be your best bet!

If not, embrace the fact that you have a smaller butt than your bf!

----------


## Armykid93

I think glute size like anything else is allot to do with genetics but I think squats and straight leg deadlifts are you're best bet. just my opinion.

----------


## Back In Black

SLD' or RDL's won't do alot for building glute size. Vary you foot position so yo hit gluteus max, med and min. If you don't have a glute machine you can try and adapt a cable machine.

----------


## M302_Imola

I would drop the smith machine squats and go with regular barbell squats. I think the key for building bigger glutes through squats is squatting to parallel or slightly below...half-ass squats will do very little for glute development as well as quad and ham development. Walking dumbbell lunges would be the other glute exercise I recommend.

----------


## jamesz123

> Hi everyone!
> 
> For those who haven't been following my workout log, I've been doing a supersetting workout(Full body) for the past 5 weeks. I have 3 more weeks to go. So far I've been getting great results in most of my body. But one of the most important things for me is to get my butt to be a bit bigger and more tight. (Like Larissa Reis) As I've lost fat my butt's become a bit smaller...  After the next 3 weeks on this workout, I was contemplating doing a more strenuous HIT workout routine.
> 
> So my question is, do you guys think a HIT workout would help me build a bigger better looking butt? Or should I try different exercises that would isolate my glutes instead? 
> 
> I know that squats are great..I already do them on the Smith Machine. I also do SLDLs with a 50 lb barbell. I read that unless you're doing a heavier weight these will only give you a stretch so I'm probably going to increase the weight to 60lb today. Please don't laugh at my not so impressive weight! Keep in mind I'm only 95 lbs so I need to work up to doing a heavier weight than that...
> 
> Anyway....any help at all would be greatly appreciated!


95 pounds - how sweet girl ! here is a real good workout:
Hip abduction - Do a set of high reps, really getting the blood flowing in that area. Do another set of higher weight under control, lower rep range, than quickly alternate to higher reps. the idea is to almost exhaust that area and get the muscles fatigued (do more if necessary) NOW COMES THE 'BEST PART' - quickly move to machine squats (I do not know the name of that machine but it is one that has two separated pads for the shoulders, like the calf raise machine, that you perform it in a vertical SLIGHTLY ANGLED standing position , a machine squats). the key is to pre exhaust the hip AND HAVE YOUR HIPS OFF THE BACK PAD - position. that will directly stress the hips. Of course contract the hips even more as you raise the weight up and down. try doing till failure, if you really want to go crazy than keep alternating between the hip abduction and this machine with no rest for a couple of sets- intensity is key. If done right, the next day you will feel that just the lactic acid in your hips made them bigger lol .
try it .
Thx

----------


## scorpion62

I would try some dead lifts BG thats good for the butt

----------


## BrownGirl

> Ha ha, most girls actually want a smaller butt!!!
> 
> Are you doing any split squats? Have a glut machine at your gym?
> 
> As for HIIT, if you are sprinting all out for 60m or getting out the saddle on a bike with a really high level for about 10 secs at a time, they would be your best bet!
> 
> If not, embrace the fact that you have a smaller butt than your bf!



Haha SteM....I know..I know...

Unfortunately we don't have a glute machine at our gym.. :Frown:  And no, I've never done split squats...

When I said HIT I actually meant the lifting routine and not HIIT cardio...Sorry if I wasn't clear!  :Smilie: 

Thanks SteM!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

> I think glute size like anything else is allot to do with genetics but I think squats and straight leg deadlifts are you're best bet. just my opinion.


Thanks Armykid...Aww...I sure hope it's not all to do with genetics...because I'm willing to work hard!! And I sure hope squats and SLDLs are good since that's what I'm doing now! lol





> I would drop the smith machine squats and go with regular barbell squats. I think the key for building bigger glutes through squats is squatting to parallel or slightly below...half-ass squats will do very little for glute development as well as quad and ham development. Walking dumbbell lunges would be the other glute exercise I recommend.


Well when I do the Smith machine squats I definitely have my butt go lower than my knees....It's killer! lol The problem with barbell squats for me is I don't have a spotter since SlfMade and I both workout concurrently so that we don't spend hours at the gym...However it's surely something to think about for me! Thank you for your input!





> 95 pounds - how sweet girl ! here is a real good workout:
> Hip abduction - Do a set of high reps, really getting the blood flowing in that area. Do another set of higher weight under control, lower rep range, than quickly alternate to higher reps. the idea is to almost exhaust that area and get the muscles fatigued (do more if necessary) NOW COMES THE 'BEST PART' - quickly move to machine squats (I do not know the name of that machine but it is one that has two separated pads for the shoulders, like the calf raise machine, that you perform it in a vertical SLIGHTLY ANGLED standing position , a machine squats). the key is to pre exhaust the hip AND HAVE YOUR HIPS OFF THE BACK PAD - position. that will directly stress the hips. Of course contract the hips even more as you raise the weight up and down. try doing till failure, if you really want to go crazy than keep alternating between the hip abduction and this machine with no rest for a couple of sets- intensity is key. If done right, the next day you will feel that just the lactic acid in your hips made them bigger lol .
> try it .
> Thx



Hmm..interesting...I can definitely try the hip abduction...The issue with the machine squats is that I'm not tall enough to fully reach the lever to make it move... :Frown:  I'm kinda little... :Frown:  Maybe I can do regular squats instead?






> I would try some dead lifts BG thats good for the butt



Thanks Scorpion...You mean regular deadlifts and not SLDL right?

----------


## BrownGirl

So I did go to 70 lbs on my SLDLs!!!  :7up:  Thought I'd die though. Also had to substitute the leg press machine for the squats since some idiot was hogging the smith machine and doing some weird exercise using DUMBELLS. Gah. BUT......I did the leg press with my fet towards the very top and pressed together....That burned my glutes!! It still hurts after 2 days! So maybe that was good... :Smilie:

----------


## M302_Imola

> Well when I do the Smith machine squats I definitely have my butt go lower than my knees....It's killer! lol The problem with barbell squats for me is I don't have a spotter since SlfMade and I both workout concurrently so that we don't spend hours at the gym...However it's surely something to think about for me! Thank you for your input!


Well since you don't have a spot smith machine squats will work. Like I said make sure you are going parallel or below. I actually started w/ smith machine squats yesterday (fukers were hogging the squat racks) and placed my feet a good distance in front of me (away from the bar) and lean back into the bar while doing my squats. This a nice alternative to the traditional squat and also allows you to go pretty low (below parallel). Give it a try if that made any sense. lol

----------


## Armykid93

> Thanks Armykid...Aww...I sure hope it's not all to do with genetics...because I'm willing to work hard!! And I sure hope squats and SLDLs are good since that's what I'm doing now! lol
> 
> Well when I do the Smith machine squats I definitely have my butt go lower than my knees....It's killer! lol The problem with barbell squats for me is I don't have a spotter since SlfMade and I both workout concurrently so that we don't spend hours at the gym...However it's surely something to think about for me! Thank you for your input!
> 
> Hmm..interesting...I can definitely try the hip abduction...The issue with the machine squats is that I'm not tall enough to fully reach the lever to make it move... I'm kinda little... Maybe I can do regular squats instead?
> 
> Thanks Scorpion...You mean regular deadlifts and not SLDL right?


Damn lol your already doing what I do for my glutes, well for a guy I have a huge butt and that's all I really do

----------


## scorpion62

Thanks Scorpion...You mean regular deadlifts and not SLDL right?


Yes BG good old fashion deads the way to a perk Butt lol

----------


## jamesz123

> So I did go to 70 lbs on my SLDLs!!!  Thought I'd die though. Also had to substitute the leg press machine for the squats since some idiot was hogging the smith machine and doing some weird exercise using DUMBELLS. Gah. BUT......I did the leg press with my fet towards the very top and pressed together....That burned my glutes!! It still hurts after 2 days! So maybe that was good...


the key is to pre exhaust with hip abduction and than do a heavy movement in a way that stresses your hips more than anything else. free squats - well you can sort off if you emphasize the hip contraction a lot more.

----------


## BrownGirl

Alrighty...thanks guys!!! I'm gonna try incorporating some of these soon!!  :Smilie:  Hopefully it'll work...Will let ya'll know the progress!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

SteM, so apparently the gym DOES have a glute machine. I just wasn't looking well enough lol. Did 3 sets on it and it killed my butt!

----------


## Back In Black

> SteM, so apparently the gym DOES have a glute machine. I just wasn't looking well enough lol. Did 3 sets on it and it killed my butt!


Ha ha, see how it feels the next couple of days. The good news is it's highly unlikely you'll ever have to queue for it!

----------


## Far from massive

Glute machines are the way to burn the glutes without widening the ass which in my book is the way to build an attractive butt. Also do not hesitate when it gets warm to buy a set of inline skates and do speed skating drills...ever seen a female speed skater with a weak ass?



Another great addition is a road bike with good toe clips or better yet pedals with shoe attachments. Set the thing in a big gear and do intervals starting at about 50 rpm and sprinting up to about 110 rpm then recover and repeat. Believe me after a 15 minute warm up and 15-30 minutes of all out intervals your glutes, hams, and even quads will be smoked.

----------


## tcw

Lots of Ham Stretching between sets...other-wise you run the risk of damaging your lower back (which you need to have if you wanna build a tight arse).

These are the best excercies...i've used to hit the glutes (also works the legs too).


-Walking lunges...(all angles)
-Side Step lunges, toes pointed out
-High Steps on the StairMaster...
-dip machine one-legged push downs
-45 degree leg press super-wide foot position with toes pointed out, lower the weight as low as possible without taking your arse off the pad. Also, slide up higher on the back pad....to get your arse up off the seat to protect your lower back. Make sure you go no deeper than a 90 degree angle....save your knees. You should be able to get your knees...almost back to your chest, without lifting your lower back off the back pad.
-Deadlifts...stiff legged and bent knee. Not too much weight needed...but if you want to max out...get a good warmup and go for it.
-get a ankle wrap used to attach a cable to...and on the cable machine do swing backs and kick backs. Assume to finish the glut routine.


with those exercises...you should be "crackin walnuts with your arse" in no time!

----------


## Catdad

High heels on, drop down low for your squat back straight and when you come up exaggerate your hip thrust. My girl does it and boy does it make a difference and fast lol

Also on your hand and knees (all fours) do your donkey kicks.

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks for all the tips guys!  :Smilie:  Righ now I'm doing Leg Press or squats (depending on availability), glute machine and SLDL. I started off with 40lbs on the glute machine but Slfmade came up and bumped the weight to 80! That made me realize that I was kinda slacking...Even though it was painful, I could definitely do it! So 80 lbs or more from now on for me!  :Smilie: 

Hopefully all my hard work will pay off!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SexySweetheart

I do 190/200 lbs on the inner and outter hip aductions ..streatching beweetn and after sets...ALLWAYS have a sore !ss the next day  :Smilie:  is a good thing lol
the butt machine (standing push leg backwrads) lunges are my fav as well
smith was killing my knees so I stopped, love this machine I do 90lbs + the machine has built in weight , the guys here gave me a great tip of putting feet all the way at top of foot pad so toes are hanging over (works butt more) Attachment 120642

best of luck chix  :Smilie:

----------


## Jose Jayme Villafuen

every person can make butt bigger you have do some work for that wear booty wow and do squat and eat foods with vitamins or calories.

----------


## slfmade

> every person can make butt bigger you have do some work for that wear booty wow and do squat and eat foods with vitamins or calories.


This thread is 2 years old. Browngirl is my wife so I'll be sure to let her know!!!!


She said thanks....she's been waiting 2 years for your input and it's finally here. She was lost and now she's found. Thank you so much.

----------

